# Tunisian Twisted braid - John



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my new attempt at making the twisted braid with Tunisian crochet.
i worked a SAMPLE strip to show you using 4 Tunisian stitches.
The sample is worked with an 8ply yarn but you can use whatever you want together with a size hook that you feel comfortable with.
after the short length was worked i then did the cast off for the 4 sts
to bring me to the "chain look" edge and then i picked up all the "chains" ready to begin the Tunisian return row and continue with basic Tunisian.
when the "Sample" length was completed (finished with a return row)
i then just worked the braid procedure across cast off as i went.
Not very well explained, but I hope you understand what is meant.
i have not put any captions on the pictures but i hope you will be able to follow the procedures.
there are other options also at creating the "twisted braid" but i will leave you to experiment for yourself.
maybe this also could be an answer to those who have problems with the "start" curling.
hope you enjoy the "braid" and please do experiment.
Best regards, John

i forgot to tell you that for the braid i made 20 chain then slip stitched back over them, then pull up the loop and take out the hook and replace it at the beginning. I then rotated the hook 10 times before picking up the loop and pulling it through and sealing it off, the number of times you rotate the hook will determine the amount of twist you want.
does that make sense?

i have now put some captions above the sample pictures and hope they help you.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

John, this is very interesting. I have wanted to try Tunisian crochet for some time, it's on my to-do list. What are you planning to make with this experiment?


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

golfhag said:


> John, this is very interesting. I have wanted to try Tunisian crochet for some time, it's on my to-do list. What are you planning to make with this experiment?


Hello there, I am not planning on making anything. i just made the sample to hopefully help KPr's 
best regards, John


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

your explanation is very clear. I especially appreciated pic #6. I think I can do this and will use it on a hat. But I will attach it when hat is completed. Can also see it at the hem of a sweater


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Good stuff! You're always so thorough in your instructions. Thank you.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

May I ask what kind of a hook do you use? I have never seen one like this. Thank you for your reply. Nancy


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

mamanacy - I don't know what country you are from, but here in USA it is an afghan hook with cable. All the stitches can go on the cable till you work them off.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you John, I think that would work well as a cowl pattern.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> May I ask what kind of a hook do you use? I have never seen one like this. Thank you for your reply. Nancy


the hook and cable used in the sample piece is one of the Interchangeable hooks from the Denise set.
regards, John


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> May I ask what kind of a hook do you use? I have never seen one like this. Thank you for your reply. Nancy


It's from Denise:

http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/original-denise-kits/products/crochet-hook-kit

http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/original-denise-kits/products/crochet-hook-kit-brights

Or you can buy the hooks and cables individually:

http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/needles-hooks-and-cords/products/crochet-hooks

http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/needles-hooks-and-cords/products/cords

I love them and have several sets of both the needles and the hooks.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, and your helpful steps make it clear, thank you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow & wow, amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

You've done it again John! Excellent instructions and pictures- thank you!! 

You should write a book. Your designs are always a delight to see.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great Instructions! Thanks, John.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you very much for your tutorials...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the clear and informative instructions, John. Your work is always great.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for your tutorial,John! I just discovered tunisian crochet(-have always been a knitter- ) ,and received Tunsian crochet needles for Christmas from son and hubs so am delighted with the tutorial. Thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great tutorial. Haven't picked up a crochet hook for quite a while, but your tutorial (fabulous) makes me anxious to do so. Thanx!!!

Fiona. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you John for another excellent tutorial and for expanding my knowledge....a friend has just begun to explore Tunsian crochet...we will explore this together..
julie


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

When I viewed the first 9 photos of your design tutorial, John, I thought, what an incredible, professional looking fringe pattern he has designed! 
Without adding the extra rows of Tunisian stitches, this fringe embellishment used on a garment would win you first prize in any contest--shawl, poncho, sweater, toy, boot cuffs....I love looking at your work, your wonderful photo steps on "how to do it" and your creativity. 
It's like reading another preview chapter from the book you should publish.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cardelo said:


> You've done it againJohn! Excellent instructions and pictures- thank you!!
> 
> You should write a book. Your designs are always a delight to see.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is an understatement for sure! I love to see your experiments, John! I think it is fun to experiment, but you are a Master at it!! :-D


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

What a great start/ finish for an afghan!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

jersgran said:


> mamanacy - I don't know what country you are from, but here in USA it is an afghan hook with cable. All the stitches can go on the cable till you work them off.


I am from the USA! Live in Va. and come from West Virginia. And yes I know what an afghan hook is but never have seen one like that????


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

This is so cool, John -- it reminds me of the fringed edging on a down-cushion sofa my family had when I was a kid back in the 50's! I know I'll want to try this and find some unusual uses -- Thank You!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just when I thought you'd mastered every technique in Tunisian, you come up with something else. Very beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> May I ask what kind of a hook do you use? I have never seen one like this. Thank you for your reply. Nancy


Jessica-Jean gave you the reference sites for the Denise Needles/hooks
if you also want to have the double set of hooks and cables take a look at their product page:-
http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/denise-in-a-dellaq/products/denise-in-a-dellaq-for-double-ended-crochet.

in the USA they sell for $79.95.
best regards, John


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow...I have all kinds of ideas about using this fringe. Pillows etc. Bookmarked ....and thanks John for exploring into this wonderful idea.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

very impressive John I don't know how to crochet, tried to do a chain then gave up preferring to knitYasminaB


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

John, I agree with Cardelo, you might really think about writing a book on Tunisian crochet! You are always very thorough in your instructions and your photos are easy to relate to your instructions. Thank you very much!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

For some reason, picture #10 did not come through on my c
omputer. Thank you for the rest, though. I accidently clicked off the page and when I came back, #10 was there.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Great tutorial. Thank you John.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice to see you back, was wondering if you had come up with anything new. You have inspired me to try many things. Thank you so much for sharing your ideas.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a Tunisian Crochet pillow I like to make as gifts in college colors for my kids friends. Adding this embelishment will really make them special. I can't wait to try it and your pictures are so clear it will be easy to follow the instructions. Thanks!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for this. I'm just beginning to master Tunisian Crochet, and this is much appreciated by me.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love that fringe, John. Thanks for sharing.


----------

